# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Testosteron Galenika: Legit or Fake?...help me out

## ColdShot

I just got me some sample of Test E Galenika....just wanted to dig out as much as i could on the legitimacy of the product...
All the vials I've seen in past thread among different forums showed something exactly like mine...the only difference is in the colour of the printings on the vial: I've always seen light blue, while mine are brown...should I worry? is my stuff legit?
(pics attached)
thanks!

----------


## methan

Dont need to worry its just another type of batch series, actually I never saw any fake of galenika at least probability are pretty low to get a counterfeit deal of icn galenika.

----------


## Sheven

there are fake galenika amps but this look good.

----------


## MichaelCC

I heard some news about this new batch, but didn't see it personaly intill now ... agree with "methan" - it's too cheap to be faked ...

----------


## MBMETC

> I heard some news about this new batch, but didn't see it personaly intill now ... agree with "methan" - it's too cheap to be faked ...


what was the news, i have the exact gear gonna start week 6 monday but not likeing the results thus far
training hard, sleeping good, diet strong, up 10lbs just not feeling the labido increase and i feel like i need to shoot it everyday to be happy.

----------


## MBMETC

bump

----------


## SerpenT

hm difficult

----------


## ovidiu31

they are g2g. ive seen those before.

----------


## martymfly

Hi guys, I'm new to forum but actually been reading since long time. A friend of mine brought me Galenika Test E from Serbia, bought from pharmacy. When i searched for the pictures on web, I mostly see vials with blue prints on them.

Do you think these new packages are legit? Thanks in advance.

----------


## vladan

This can be useful information and it comes right from my source. The first pic shows Testosteron Depot by Galenika, version that was produced until the end of 2012. In another pic, there is a new version that is produced from the beginning of 2013. Although the first version that I own has a shelf life until the end of 2015, some have already declared it like fake. Also the version that was produced in 2007 had a terribly bad application on ampoules and could be easily removed by sweaty fingers. Although the product is 100% genuine, was declared as fake.

----------


## martymfly

Vladan thanks for the reply! I actually was thinking it would be new design and i have seen some of those vials on internet but when it comes to steroids , one can be skeptic about it all the time as there are many fakes on the market.. So ours are genuine, they also have holograms

----------


## vladan

Go ahead friends, make some gain. This is great drug.

----------

